# Gold is officially stuffed - $350 target now!



## thestorm (4 November 2006)

Brilliant employment numbers from the US, exceeding all expectations, have put the final nail in the coffin for Gold.

Lowest unemployment for 5 years proved that the Republicans are the best at running the economy.

It was a disastrous result for Gold. Some people are now saying Gold could drop as low as $350 from it current $620+ figure.

Watch the gold stocks crash on Monday as everyone moves their money back into the almighty US$


----------



## HOMER J (4 November 2006)

lol, if it was disasterous for gold why was the metal up last night? gold stocks wont crash on monday. the u.s dollar on the other hand is in big trouble in coming years. you only need to look at their trade defecit.
cheers


----------



## Sean K (4 November 2006)

thestorm said:
			
		

> the almighty US$




Let me just stop choking for a little while before I reply.


----------



## thestorm (4 November 2006)

I watched Foxtel this morning and all the experts on CNBC were confirming the last rites for Gold. 

George W Bush is now presiding over the greatest economy ever and will lead the DOW to its greatest rise ever. All hail the mighty George W and the Republicans.

If the Democrats get in then Gold could go as low as $200 so you all better hope mighty George wins next Tuesday's elections.

Rememeber you must swap Gold for $US. USA is the greatest economy in the world - the rest of the world follow the almighty $US


----------



## sam76 (4 November 2006)

Is that you, George W?

Wow ASF is truly a presidential site! lolololol


----------



## Sean K (4 November 2006)

thestorm said:
			
		

> I watched Foxtel this morning and all the experts on CNBC were confirming the last rites for Gold.
> 
> George W Bush is now presiding over the greatest economy ever and will lead the DOW to its greatest rise ever. All hail the mighty George W and the Republicans.
> 
> ...



Are you trying to build your credibility up here Storm?


----------



## Pager (4 November 2006)

thestorm said:
			
		

> I watched Foxtel this morning and all the experts on CNBC were confirming the last rites for Gold.




Well the experts always get it right................................. 

Gold futures were all up in the US, obviously futures traders dont watch Fox ?.


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 November 2006)

Pager said:
			
		

> Gold futures were all up in the US, obviously futures traders dont watch Fox ?.A pessimist sees the difficulty in every opportunity; an optimist sees the opportunity in every difficulty. Winston Churchill



A pessimist sees a bitch in every broad, an optimist sees a broad beach with lots of beautiful birds in bikinis" - Alred E Neumann.
"but the bikinis are covered up with curtains, and none of my follwers are allowed to optimise.!! or be optimistic or stuff " - Sheik Al Hilaly 
An optimist sees a golden smile and a smiling broad, a pessimist just ... walks along looking at the cars and stuff. 
a pessimist sees just a future trader - an optimist sees a future in trading lol,  good luck with that call , to one and to all. .... AHH SHUDDUP


----------



## greggy (4 November 2006)

thestorm said:
			
		

> Brilliant employment numbers from the US, exceeding all expectations, have put the final nail in the coffin for Gold.
> 
> Lowest unemployment for 5 years proved that the Republicans are the best at running the economy.
> 
> ...



Talk about over the top!  I'm not even going to dignify your comments with a response. I think there is more room on the upside for gold.


----------



## chicken (4 November 2006)

thestorm said:
			
		

> I watched Foxtel this morning and all the experts on CNBC were confirming the last rites for Gold.
> 
> George W Bush is now presiding over the greatest economy ever and will lead the DOW to its greatest rise ever. All hail the mighty George W and the Republicans.
> 
> ...



Storm...the US$ is in trouble and so is Mr Bush...why...ask Iraque....the US soldiers will tell you...MR Bush is being stuffed...as, like his father is a war monger...Gold will go all the way...watch the reality at work....Storm you make me laugh LOLOLOLOLOLO......


----------



## Pager (4 November 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> A pessimist sees a bitch in every broad, an optimist sees a broad beach with lots of beautiful birds in bikinis" - Alred E Neumann.
> "but the bikinis are covered up with curtains, and none of my follwers are allowed to optimise.!! or be optimistic or stuff " - Sheik Al Hilaly
> An optimist sees a golden smile and a smiling broad, a pessimist just ... walks along looking at the cars and stuff.
> a pessimist sees just a future trader - an optimist sees a future in trading lol,  good luck with that call , to one and to all. .... AHH SHUDDUP




Trade what happens not what you think may happen     , becouse a bunch of experts on CNBC are pessamistic on gold, does not mean its all downhill from hear.

An argument could be made for falls/rises in every tradeable commodity out there.

My point is keep an open mind to a move in either direction, im neither a gold bull or bear.

As you say SHUDDUP


----------



## thestorm (4 November 2006)

Oh Gold, why hast thou forsaken me?!


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 November 2006)

Pager said:
			
		

> My point is keep an open mind to a move in either direction, im neither a gold bull or bear. As you say SHUDDUP



 no offense meant . sorry if taken.  I was quoting what Alfred E Neumann would say (your Avatar).  As if I'd take the piss out of something Winston Churchill said!.   My guess is he would also have said "Gold for the retreat, Shares for the attack" - but I'm guessing bigtime.

Gold goes up and down with world events , and even Johnny Howard doesnt seem to have any influence there - Iran /Iraq war took it down when it was predicted to hit $1000 ( back in early 80's).   You're dead right.  And I guess it makes sense that you can't be optimistic about everything simultaneously - must be trade off's surely. 

GB Shaw "optimist invented the aeroplane, pessimist the parachute" _ I think you , if not you then others around here - are saying " have a parachute ready" - and I couldn't agree more.     

As I say - sorry if flippancy wasn't suitable response - thought you might be a MAD magazine buff .  PS I'm told 300 times a day to SHUDDUP -  .. 150 of which are by my inner voice...that talks to me ...... so when I get on the web, I do the same thing.


----------



## greggy (4 November 2006)

thestorm said:
			
		

> Oh Gold, why hast thou forsaken me?!



G'day Storm,

You are a stirrer.  It makes for interesting reading.


----------



## saltyjones (4 November 2006)

i think the storm & his cnbx cohorts are blinded by the republican propogana machine of lies & manipulations.


----------



## rederob (4 November 2006)

Not to put too fine a point on it but I think gold created an all time record for the New York exchange, with 10 consecutive days closing higher.
What is strange in this run north is that it never really "took off", averaging about $4.50 a day.
Typically when gold rallies it has a few massive gains interspersed with profit taking.
Also unusual during this run north has been gold's separation from oil prices, which remained largely unchanged, and certainly "low" by recent standards.
Is "the storm" from Melbourne - 4 seasons in one day!


----------



## Pager (4 November 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> no offense meant . sorry if taken.  I was quoting what Alfred E Neumann would say (your Avatar).  As if I'd take the piss out of something Winston Churchill said!.   My guess is he would also have said "Gold for the retreat, Shares for the attack" - but I'm guessing bigtime.
> 
> Gold goes up and down with world events , and even Johnny Howard doesnt seem to have any influence there - Iran /Iraq war took it down when it was predicted to hit $1000 ( back in early 80's).   You're dead right.  And I guess it makes sense that you can't be optimistic about everything simultaneously - must be trade off's surely.
> 
> ...





No offense taken, no offense intended in return  

Sometimes maybe i should SHUDDUP


----------



## greggy (4 November 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> A pessimist sees a bitch in every broad, an optimist sees a broad beach with lots of beautiful birds in bikinis" - Alred E Neumann.
> "but the bikinis are covered up with curtains, and none of my follwers are allowed to optimise.!! or be optimistic or stuff " - Sheik Al Hilaly
> An optimist sees a golden smile and a smiling broad, a pessimist just ... walks along looking at the cars and stuff.
> a pessimist sees just a future trader - an optimist sees a future in trading lol,  good luck with that call , to one and to all. .... AHH SHUDDUP



I'm glad I got rid of Fox Pay TV last year.  If all the experts are so good then how come they seem to get their predictions wrong most of the time.  As always, do your own research before buying/selling.


----------



## wavepicker (4 November 2006)

Dunno about the $350 target, that's way too bit too pessimistic ATM. 

Nevertheless IMO, this correction that started in MAYis far from done just yet. No clearcut evidence at hand that it has finsihed.

Cheers


----------



## professor_frink (4 November 2006)

thestorm said:
			
		

> I watched Foxtel this morning and all the *experts on CNBC *were confirming the last rites for Gold.



I think that's the funniest thing I've ever heard 

"sell gold and oil and buy stocks! What are you waiting for? Free market capitalism is the best path to prosperity! BUY, BUY, BUY. All news is good news. All dips are buying opportunities. BUY, BUY, BUY!"


----------



## greggy (4 November 2006)

professor_frink said:
			
		

> I think that's the funniest thing I've ever heard
> 
> "sell gold and oil and buy stocks! What are you waiting for? Free market capitalism is the best path to prosperity! BUY, BUY, BUY. All news is good news. All dips are buying opportunities. BUY, BUY, BUY!"



Professor Frink,

Please be assured that I didn't cut out my Fox Pay TV because of The Simpsons.  I love watching them on 10.  
Have a good weekend everyone!
P.S. Go VMS.
As always, do your own research before buying/selling.


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 November 2006)

professor_frink said:
			
		

> All dips are buying opportunities. BUY, BUY, BUY!"



M8 - that's what I did in May, and ... most of my money has gone "Bye-Bye",  lol
(I should add - temporarily went bye-bye - back again at last lol) phew.


----------



## thestorm (4 November 2006)

Latest opinion polls have George W Bush and the Republicans back in front. Thank God for that - he will go down in history as the greatest President ever - freed Iraq from a Dictator and won the war on terror.

He is my hero and I wish I could meet him one day to bow at his feet. The world has never been safer.


----------



## Gundini (4 November 2006)

Hi all, this is a funny post, hehehe.... Have a read of this, or am I missing something....

"When you’ve been trading the gold market for nearly 30 years like I have, you develop a sixth sense for the precious yellow metal.

You can hear it speak to you. You can feel its rhythm. You can interpret its signals. And let me tell you, gold can anticipate otherwise unforeseen events better than any other investment I know of.

Gold’s recent rally back over $600 an ounce is telling me that all is not well with the world ... that a financial crisis of major proportions is about to strike. The forces that could precipitate this crisis are varied:

 The stock market is now at unjustifiable levels based on earnings, dividend yields, relative strength, and more;
 Real estate is in shambles;
 The country’s national debt is off the charts;
 Economic growth is slowing;
 Inflation is still picking up steam;
 And the threat of another terrorist attack on U.S. soil is still an unfortunate possibility.

Now, I don’t know exactly when the crisis will hit or what shape it will be. It could be tomorrow, next week, or next month. It could start with derivatives, a hedge fund, the bond market, or in some other over-leveraged, overly speculative area.

But whatever it is, I repeat my warning: I see a crisis on the immediate horizon, and it won’t be pretty.

Gold is already signaling it, but when the crisis strikes, the yellow metal will fly through the roof. So will gold shares."

Call me old fashion, but I'm inclined to believe this guy...


----------



## GreatPig (4 November 2006)

To me, gold is still showing signs of forming a bearish triangle. If the current rise turns back from the A$840 level (about US$650), then I won't be buying for a while.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## Gundini (4 November 2006)

Yes I agree GP, you would almost think it will retrace after bumping off that $650 AUD level to around $550, before resuming its upward trend IMO. I am not a big TA guy, but have learn't to respect TA. Interesting too the 12 26 9 MACD on a weekly chart very bullish indeed.


----------



## Smurf1976 (4 November 2006)

thestorm said:
			
		

> I watched Foxtel this morning and all the experts on CNBC were confirming the last rites for Gold.
> 
> George W Bush is now presiding over the greatest economy ever and will lead the DOW to its greatest rise ever. All hail the mighty George W and the Republicans.
> 
> If the Democrats get in then Gold could go as low as $200 so you all better hope mighty George wins next Tuesday's elections.



So what you're saying is that the Republicans are presiding over the greatest economy ever but the Democrats would do even better. Hmm...  

As for the experts, better pile into the NASDAQ in the year 2000 and keep clear of oil stocks at the same time. And don't forget that real estate always goes up, even though it's doing the opposite in many places right now. Just remember the golden rule - oil is always under $20 a barrel, gold prices always go down, interest rates always go down, real estate and stocks always go up.

Just remember those rules. Some of us, however, prefer to ignore them and make money instead.


----------



## Pager (4 November 2006)

thestorm said:
			
		

> Latest opinion polls have George W Bush and the Republicans back in front. Thank God for that - he will go down in history as the greatest President ever - freed Iraq from a Dictator and won the war on terror.
> 
> He is my hero and I wish I could meet him one day to bow at his feet. The world has never been safer.




I think thestorm is suffering an unhealthy obsession with dubya   

Think he/she is here on a windup


----------



## saltyjones (4 November 2006)

thestorm said:
			
		

> Latest opinion polls have George W Bush and the Republicans back in front. Thank God for that - he will go down in history as the greatest President ever - freed Iraq from a Dictator and won the war on terror.
> 
> He is my hero and I wish I could meet him one day to bow at his feet. The world has never been safer.



all hail the anti-christ! i think you are safer without him stormy.


----------



## The Mint Man (4 November 2006)

thestorm said:
			
		

> Brilliant employment numbers from the US, exceeding all expectations, have put the final nail in the coffin for Gold.
> 
> Lowest unemployment for 5 years proved that the Republicans are the best at running the economy.



Your a goose!

heres a quote from a book called 'why we want you to be rich' by Donald Trump & Robert Kiyosaki: from bottom of page 73.


> 2. A growing U.S National Debt: According to the Treasury Department, 42 Presidents, From Washington (1789) to Clinton (2000), borrowed a combined total of $1.01 trillion from foreign governments and financial institutions. Between 2000 and 2005, the Bush White House borrowed $1.05 trillion - more then all the previous administrations combined




So what were you saying?

I suggest you pick up this book and read it... or at least read the chapter that I got this from as it puts your comments to shame!

Also If your going to make predictions about the stock market, gold or share prices please give good reasons to back what your saying. 'oh the expert told me so' is not a reason!


----------



## Sean K (4 November 2006)

I don't think this guy understands the function of this forum, or it's posting rules. Destined for a permanent holiday. Surprised he's not packing now.


----------



## ducati916 (4 November 2006)

High employment in an economy is inflationary.
If, gold is an inflation hedge, then, rising employment figures would imply a rising gold price.

Employment however must be taken in context with _productivity figures_ as, spare capacity within productive capability can scrub the inflationary effects of high employment.

Therefore, as usual, one economic metric, taken out of context, misinterpretated, results in an erroneous conclusion.

jog on
d998


----------



## thestorm (4 November 2006)

ducati916 said:
			
		

> High employment in an economy is inflationary.




What a ridiculous statement. So Bush does a brilliant job getting everyone in America a job and then Gold goes up?!!

How laughable.


----------



## clowboy (4 November 2006)

Mint man,

saw that book the other day.

Is it any good?


----------



## The Mint Man (4 November 2006)

havnt got that far in yet but some of the info, such as the above is quite startling and interesting I must say. The first 5 or so chapters of the book are much like that, giving their veiws on the economy (world and US) and the reasons for them. quite concerning really.
so far Im enjoying the read.

cheers


----------



## justjohn (4 November 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> I don't think this guy understands the function of this forum, or it's posting rules. Destined for a permanent holiday. Surprised he's not packing now.



KENNAS
We've already lost our leading clown (REALIST) who is on holidays   we need someone to amuse us while he is away :


----------



## Sean K (4 November 2006)

justjohn said:
			
		

> KENNAS
> We've already lost our leading clown (REALIST) who is on holidays   we need someone to amuse us while he is away :




Yeah, you're right. I suppose it does lighten things up a bit if taken the right way.


----------



## The Mint Man (4 November 2006)

mabey he should change his avatar to say
'Im certainly not a junior member"


----------



## ducati916 (4 November 2006)

> What a ridiculous statement. So Bush does a brilliant job getting everyone in America a job and then Gold goes up?!!
> 
> How laughable




With a moments thought, very easy to understand.
People with a job earn money.
They spend money on goods & services.
This creates demand.
Demand, unless it can be satisfied via increased supply [the margin within productivity] will lead to higher prices....inflation.

Inflation being defined as; _decreased purchasing power_ 
As previously stated, if you believe gold to represent an inflation hedge, then it is rational to expect gold to rise in price......as you have rising inflation.

jog on
d998


----------



## Out Too Soon (4 November 2006)

you're well named storm, how many other threads have you got everyone biting? Were you bored or r you really this dumb? I saw your efforts on NWR.


----------



## wayneL (4 November 2006)

ducati916 said:
			
		

> High employment in an economy is inflationary.
> If, gold is an inflation hedge, then, rising employment figures would imply a rising gold price.
> 
> Employment however must be taken in context with productivity figures as, spare capacity within productive capability can scrub the inflationary effects of high employment.
> ...



Finally someone gets to the real issue.


----------



## constable (4 November 2006)

Gundini said:
			
		

> Hi all, this is a funny post, hehehe.... Have a read of this, or am I missing something....
> 
> "When you’ve been trading the gold market for nearly 30 years like I have, you develop a sixth sense for the precious yellow metal.
> 
> ...




Forgive me if im wrong but the world didnt end when the gold price went over $700. Also the fact that gold has risen over the $600 mark again i think has a lot to do with rising production costs and the fact that many wonderful chinese can afford to buy it!


----------



## Smurf1976 (4 November 2006)

ducati916 said:
			
		

> Inflation being defined as; _decreased purchasing power_



I seem to recall that inflation was originally defined as an increase in the money supply. I'll have to see if I can find an old dictionary and check...


----------



## nizar (4 November 2006)

thestorm said:
			
		

> I watched Foxtel this morning and all the experts on CNBC were confirming the last rites for Gold.
> 
> George W Bush is now presiding over the greatest economy ever and will lead the DOW to its greatest rise ever. All hail the mighty George W and the Republicans.
> 
> ...




do some of your own research buddy.
forget about those "experts"


----------



## billhill (5 November 2006)

Hey thestorm, 
Your not George Bush by any chance.


----------



## pacer (5 November 2006)

*I found out who THE STORM realy is......George W Bush and Homer Simpson cloned together!

That explains a lot eh!...and I thought I was bad!
*


----------



## ducati916 (5 November 2006)

> I seem to recall that inflation was originally defined as an increase in the money supply. I'll have to see if I can find an old dictionary and check...




Incorrect.
Prices for goods and services can increase without any increase within the variety of metrics for money [M1, M2, M3,] which carry specific definitions. This then results in _price inflation_ which fulfills the definition of _inflation = the loss of purchasing power_ 

The increase in money [M1] should grow at the rate of Productivity & GDP [real] In this scenario, there is no loss of purchasing power, and prices remain in equilibrium, thus the result is an increase in M1, but 0% inflation.

jog on
d998


----------



## dubiousinfo (5 November 2006)

thestorm said:
			
		

> I watched Foxtel this morning and all the experts on CNBC were confirming the last rites for Gold.




There was a New York Times article last week headlined, "In '97, U.S. Panel Predicted a North Korea Collapse in 5 Years."

From the NYT article: A team of government and outside experts convened by the Central Intelligence Agency concluded in 1997 that North Korea's economy was deteriorating so rapidly that the government of Kim Jong-il was likely to collapse within five years, according to declassified documents made public on Thursday.

This forecasting case study makes for a good addendum to Phillip Tetlock's "Expert Political Judgment" (excerpt from "New Yorker" review below). Tetlock discusses the need for putting beliefs in testable forms, the tendency for statistical models to outperform human judgment, and the bias that motivates black swans to be overlooked.

From the "New Yorker" review: The accuracy of an expert's predictions actually has an inverse relationship to his or her self-confidence, renown, and, beyond a certain point, depth of knowledge...

Tetlock is a psychologist-he teaches at Berkeley-and his conclusions are based on a long-term study that he began twenty years ago. He picked two hundred and eighty-four people who made their living "commenting or offering advice on political and economic trends," and he started asking them to assess the probability that various things would or would not come to pass, both in the areas of the world in which they specialized and in areas about which they were not expert. Would there be a nonviolent end to apartheid in South Africa? ... Would Canada disintegrate? (Many experts believed that it would, on the ground that Quebec would succeed in seceding.) And so on. By the end of the study, in 2003, the experts had made 82,361 forecasts. Tetlock also asked questions designed to determine how they reached their judgments, how they reacted when their predictions proved to be wrong, how they evaluated new information that did not support their views, and how they assessed the probability that rival theories and predictions were accurate...

Human beings who spend their lives studying the state of the world, in other words, are poorer forecasters than dart-throwing monkeys...

Tetlock also found that specialists are not significantly more reliable than non-specialists in guessing what is going to happen in the region they study. Knowing a little might make someone a more reliable forecaster, but Tetlock found that knowing a lot can actually make a person less reliable ... And the more famous the forecaster the more overblown the forecasts...

"Expert Political Judgment" is just one of more than a hundred studies that have pitted experts against statistical or actuarial formulas, and in almost all of those studies the people either do no better than the formulas or do worse...

Tetlock's experts were also no different from the rest of us when it came to learning from their mistakes. Most people tend to dismiss new information that doesn't fit with what they already believe. Tetlock found that his experts used a double standard: they were much tougher in assessing the validity of information that undercut their theory than they were in crediting information that supported it. The same deficiency leads liberals to read only The Nation and conservatives to read only National Review. We are not natural falsificationists: we would rather find more reasons for believing what we already believe than look for reasons that we might be wrong. In the terms of Karl Popper's famous example, to verify our intuition that all swans are white we look for lots more white swans, when what we should really be looking for is one black swan ...

[E]xperts routinely misremembered the degree of probability they had assigned to an event after it came to pass. They claimed to have predicted what happened with a higher degree of certainty than, according to the record, they really did. When this was pointed out to them, by Tetlock's researchers, they sometimes became defensive.

And, like most of us, experts violate a fundamental rule of probabilities by tending to find scenarios with more variables more likely ...

[Worse forecasters are] thinkers who 'know one big thing,' aggressively extend the explanatory reach of that one big thing into new domains, display bristly impatience with those who 'do not get it,' and express considerable confidence that they are already pretty proficient forecasters, at least in the long term. [Better forecasters are] thinkers who know many small things (tricks of their trade), are skeptical of grand schemes, see explanation and prediction not as deductive exercises but rather as exercises in flexible 'ad hocery' that require stitching together diverse sources of information, and are rather diffident about their own forecasting prowess.

Tetlock also has an unscientific point to make, which is that "we as a society would be better off if participants in policy debates stated their beliefs in testable forms"-that is, as probabilities-"monitored their forecasting performance, and honored their reputational bets.">


----------



## ice (5 November 2006)

"Most people tend to dismiss new information that doesn't fit with what they already believe. Tetlock found that his experts used a double standard: they were much tougher in assessing the validity of information that undercut their theory than they were in crediting information that supported it"

Ain't that the truth.
Especially when it comes to trading.   


ice


----------



## chubbrace (11 November 2006)

Gold crashed again overnight. Confirmation that China is not going to put any of its reserves into Gold now shows that gold will crash to at least $350 in the next couple of months.

This is officially the end of the gold bull run.


----------



## Pager (11 November 2006)

chubbrace said:
			
		

> Gold crashed again overnight. Confirmation that China is not going to put any of its reserves into Gold now shows that gold will crash to at least $350 in the next couple of months.
> 
> This is officially the end of the gold bull run.




No ones told the furtures markets   

December Gold futures ended the day down about $8, hardly a crash  .

For the week they were unchanged, but still well ahead since the begining of the Month.

I dont know were Gold is headed but to say $350 in a few months would see it fall by nearly 50%


----------



## greggy (11 November 2006)

chubbrace said:
			
		

> Gold crashed again overnight. Confirmation that China is not going to put any of its reserves into Gold now shows that gold will crash to at least $350 in the next couple of months.
> 
> This is officially the end of the gold bull run.



That could hardly be called a crash.  It was just a minor correction.


----------



## chicken (11 November 2006)

chubbrace said:
			
		

> Gold crashed again overnight. Confirmation that China is not going to put any of its reserves into Gold now shows that gold will crash to at least $350 in the next couple of months.
> 
> This is officially the end of the gold bull run.



CHICKEN says LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL...US$5 down....LOLOLOLOL  get a life and whoever post this has the brain capacity of a 5year old....and whoever believes it, must also be a mental case...maybe someone from Queensland..LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO,.....maybe even a broker who spend to much time in the sun..LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Sean K (11 November 2006)

chubbrace said:
			
		

> Gold crashed again overnight. Confirmation that China is not going to put any of its reserves into Gold now shows that gold will crash to at least $350 in the next couple of months.
> 
> This is officially the end of the gold bull run.




$6 is not a crash. 
I actually think it's up from this time yesterday, it just dropped from it's intraday peak. 
There was no confirmation. 
You provide no analysis or justification to why you believe gold will 'crash' to $350. 
How can this small move be the 'official' end to golds bull run.
I have just wasted 5 minutes of my life responding to this dribble.  

Thank God, just realised you are now on holidays.


----------



## dubiousinfo (13 November 2006)

chubbrace said:
			
		

> Gold crashed again overnight. Confirmation that China is not going to put any of its reserves into Gold now shows that gold will crash to at least $350 in the next couple of months.
> 
> This is officially the end of the gold bull run.




Oh well it it's official, I'll sell everything now.   :


----------



## spitrader1 (13 November 2006)

chubbrace said:
			
		

> Gold crashed again overnight. Confirmation that China is not going to put any of its reserves into Gold now shows that gold will crash to at least $350 in the next couple of months.
> 
> This is officially the end of the gold bull run.



this sort of rubbish needs to be pulled from ASF. 5.00 is not even a correction.


----------



## The Mint Man (13 November 2006)

:iagree: 
Was funny at first but Jokes over now..... 
Someone lock this thread  and all of his other (and future) threads.


----------



## osmosis (20 May 2008)

thestorm said:


> Brilliant employment numbers from the US, exceeding all expectations, have put the final nail in the coffin for Gold.
> 
> Lowest unemployment for 5 years proved that the Republicans are the best at running the economy.
> 
> ...




Interesting to read this old thread. Looks like someone got it wrong.


----------

